# Classico tripping RCD on start up



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Morning all,

Came home from work the other day to find the RCD on my fuse board had tripped and a pool of water on the floor under my Francino Classico after clearing I did some investigating and found that my Classico throws the RCD on my main fuse board as soon as I turn it on, I've checked inside for any dampness/water spills over the electrics but everything is dry.

Called a couple of call out repair companies who both said 'sounds like the heating element' but neither of them can attend for over a week and now I'm losing sleep with the thought of being without coffee for over a week!

SO -

I'm thinking of ordering the part and trying to change it myself, is it easy enough?

could someone on here walk me through it?

is there anything else it could be?

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@shadegrown It could be lots of things, it might even be 2 unrelated faults, a leak, and the machine tripping. I usually prefer Occams razor, "the RCD had tripped and there is a pool of water under the machine"..

Assumption: *the pool of water and the RCD trip are directly related.*

I would have to make so many assumptions about what, when and how you checked things that any conclusions wouldn't be valid....which also goes for the repair companies diagnosis. Here's a few questions to ponder.



When you checked inside, was this immediately after you saw the leak


*Have you tried, unplugging the machine disconnecting the heating element (isolating the wires so they don't touch each other or metal), then plugging the machine in and switching it on?*


Did you open the control box to see if it was damp inside, or allow any time for the machine to dry out completely


You could also upload some good photos of the internals at different angles to see if we can spot anything you may have missed.


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks Dave

I checked inside about an hour after getting in from work but not sure when the machine tripped the RCD, it could of sat there 6-7 hours after tripping it

i haven't isolated the element but I will open it up later today and give that a go

I haven't opened the control box (not even sure where that is situated or what it looks like) but the machine is situated in a warm kitchen and I presume would have dried out by now


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi Dave,

I isolated the element by removing the wires as instructed and flicked the machine back on and hey presto - no tripping RCD, I reconnected the wires and tested it again and it tripped the RCD straight away. (Photos attached)

Would this suggest to you that it is the heating element?

Are they easy enough to replace?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It could be the heating element, or the much cheaper limit stat. If you leave the limit stat out of the circuit, so you're direct connected to the heating element...if it still trips it's the element.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Your results would indicate the element is down to earth. They are not difficult to replace, take out the thermostat and unscrew the element !!

Important not to allow the boiler to rotate and disturb other pipe work.

Ideally you need a impact driver to shock it off rather than applying torque to a socket + bar OR by applying small shocks to the bar with gentle taps with a hammer.

Alternatively take the machine to local friendly garage.

Be aware wate will come out as it is released.


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks Guys - I'm presuming it would be a good idea to descale the boiler whilst I've got it open?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

shadegrown said:


> Thanks Guys - I'm presuming it would be a good idea to descale the boiler whilst I've got it open?


 If it's scaled up...yes....but now it's open to descale it you either need to remove it, or put the machine on it's side. Removal of the boiler, may cause damage. If it's heavily scaled, then the pipes probably need descaling as well.


----------

